

Y Combinator S12 Demo Day Batch 2: Meet Instacart, Coco Controller, Referly - kclick
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/y-combinator-second-batch/

======
zio99
Full list here:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29465655158/yc-s12-c...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29465655158/yc-s12-companies-
demo-day)

~~~
kclick
Full roster of YC S12 batch here as well: <http://refer.ly/aYtt>

(quick fix: Authy was YC W12)

~~~
zio99
Thanks for the correction. +1

